
The GitHub Revolution: We're All in Open Source Now - Libertatea
http://www.wired.com/opinion/2013/03/github/?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+wired%2Findex+%28Wired%3A+Top+Stories%29#.UTiHpU-86Vg.hackernews
======
blibble
I think it's lost on this guy that git and github aren't the same thing, and
that github's dominance is the complete centralisation of what's supposed to
be a decentralised version control system...

~~~
IsaacSchlueter
I think you're confusing centralization of project control with centralization
of domain names.

